# Fridge not working on 12v when engine running



## K1m (Mar 6, 2008)

Have an AES fridge which has shows warning light when required to work on 12v. Works fine on mains and on gas but refuses to work when engine is running.
Could there be a fuse gone or something?


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

Check the fuses on top of the engine battery and there is usually one on the charger/fusebox jobby.

If you turn the dial to 12V does it work when the engine is off (AES fridges should do)

If it does you know the 12v part of the fridge is OK, you just need to trace the alternator supply back to the fridge.


----------



## richardjames (Feb 1, 2006)

Could be the 12volt heater! Check for 12volts at the back of the refrigerator!


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Which model?

Dave


----------



## toojo (Dec 4, 2008)

Had the same prob recently,was a fuse between ths two batteries.John.


----------



## wilse (Aug 10, 2007)

Hi there

I had a similar problem, although the fridge would only work when engine wasn't running!

In the schaudt electrobloc [used in Adria/Hymer] there is a fuse for 'AES' fridge mine had the fuse in there and it kept melting it [bought it like that] as I had warranty I let the dealer look at it. I was told that I shouldn't have the fuse in there, sure enough all was returned to normal when the fuse was removed.

FWIW I wouldn't recommend running the fridge when the engine is not running as the amp usage is very large.

PS I think there was also a fuse near the starter battery that had something to do with a 'relay'. When I backtracked it the relay was wired into the fridge.

hth?

w


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Jezport said:


> If you turn the dial to 12V does it work when the engine is off (AES fridges should do)


Should they? 8O

The AES is Automatic Energy Selector, and should run off whichever energy source is available in the priority: mains, engine, gas (or it might be engine, mains, gas). The type of fridge dictates whether it can be successfully run off 12V or not.

Most fridges fitted to larger motorhomes are of the _condenser_ type, which definitely shouldn't be run off 12V due to the power they take. Some vans, especially panel van conversions, are fitted with _compressor_ type, which can be run successfully off 12V.

Gerald


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

geraldandannie said:


> Jezport said:
> 
> 
> > If you turn the dial to 12V does it work when the engine is off (AES fridges should do)
> ...


I'm a bit confused by this reply, I thought the two types of fridge for campers were, evaporative and compressor. not heard of condenser, unless it's a different term for evaporative I'd not heard of, but I thought the compressor type was the heaviest on power as it had a motor, and also the least used in MH's because of the noise.

Not trying to wind anyone up, just trying to learn.

Kev.

Ours is a Electrolux RM 6401, with manual controls, and seems to be working OK at last, been well wonky for over a year, so far it's had a new igniter, a new thermocouple (not needed) and a new selector switch, if I'd know that the selector switch was so easy to strip and sort, I'd have saved £55.


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> I'm a bit confused by this reply, I thought the two types of fridge for campers were, evaporative and compressor. not heard of condenser, unless it's a different term for evaporative I'd not heard of, but I thought the compressor type was the heaviest on power as it had a motor, and also the least used in MH's because of the noise.


It is confusing. I'd not heard of 'evaporative' (not sure if it's a proper word even :wink: ), but it's definitely the way round that I said - compressor fridges can be used on 12V.

I'm sure someone will be along soon who can explain it all.

Gerald


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

geraldandannie said:


> [I'd not heard of 'evaporative' (not sure if it's a proper word even :wink: ),
> Gerald


Here you go Gerald :wink:

Kev.


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

Here's another term - "absorption" - however this works. This extract is from Thetford's website: "Quiet as a whisper
Absorption refrigerators work in a different way from the one at home. Because the Thetford refrigerators have no compressor, they are far quieter. So your enjoyment of your cosy caravan or motor home won't be disturbed."

Also according to the manual for my N150 Fridge/freezer, AES operates as follows: 

"Automatic Energy Selection (AES)
When set in the ‘AUTO’ mode the fridge will search
for the first available energy source in the
following order;
• 12V (DC). If it cannot detect a 12V (DC) supply
then it will search for a 230V mains supply.
• If it cannot detect a 230V mains supply it will
search for the gas supply.
• If no energy source is found then fault code
‘11’ will be displayed on the control panel."


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

geraldandannie said:


> Jezport said:
> 
> 
> > If you turn the dial to 12V does it work when the engine is off (AES fridges should do)
> ...


Mine wil run on 12v when put into the 12v position (as do other peoples who I have spoken to)

When in AES it will only select battery while the engine is running. A lot of people with bigger vans have bigger or more batteries, also on my fridge it uses the thermostat while on 12v which cuts down on battery drain. Some smaller fridges ae constanty cooling while on 12v


----------

